# Summer School Mini Trial!!!! Pic FLOOD



## RelentlessDream (Jul 29, 2008)

ok so got back from the show. =] i'm alive!!! WOOT! lol


So i have pics...i'll just say how things went through the pics. and i have videos so i'll make a video and post it so you can see. =]

getting ready for dressage...









on and ready to go up.









met my trianer up there and started working.









trotting out side the arena until they were ready for me.










our first halt....not so good.









he was a little quick but he didn't throw his head the whole time so i'm ok with him going a bit faster.....









starting to give....but still fussing. lol.


















then he got a bit silly....









our long rein walk was really good.  

























THEN he started to behave and we had a REALLY nice moment. so THIS moment made up for all the sillyness. lol. He kept this for about 7 strides to before coming back up for a bit, and then he went back down again. =]









down the center line for our last halt.









and a bit better....were looking stright ahead this time. lol.









then it was time for staidum...two hours later. lol.









warm up over x rail

















Lets just say he took this at a dead gallop....and i got left behind. lol. Sorry Scooty! lol.









BIG canter......PRETTY canter.  









oxer









first jump...









second jump









third jump.









8th jump









and jump number 10...the last one.









back at the trailer with my friend...she came with us and Scooty and her horse, Snickers are best pals and have to see each other.....lol. my mom was holding Scooty and taking these pics...









My trainer and I....talking about xc maybe?









curly. :lol: 









then we start xc warm up.  


















he was speedy at these jumps too....he thought he was done, and he was mad so he was running at all the jumps...then thought it was fun and so kept running at the jumps. lol. silly pony.

















in the start box. eeep.

















and out of the start box!!! lol. we trotted soon after this...but its not timed and so i didn't see a reason to gun him out of the start box. lol.









jump number one...of 15.









jump number two.









and then jump number 15. lol. not many pics of xc because it was so spread out but got a video of me going up the bank and taking the stair step and back down over the brigde. =] 









and we had a clear round in both stadium and xc....but for xc the first water we came to he stopped and backed up...but there was not flags so it wasn't counted as a stop. so we jumped the creek and then kept going....and the second water i was worried about ended up being an option and so i went around the water and we finished the course!

and our dressage score was a 39!!! so i'm happy with that! better than our last score. 

so we got 2nd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

i'm so proud of Scooty.


----------



## Pinocchios Girl (Jul 28, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! you guys look awesome!!! =D=D I'm so happy for you two. =D


----------



## rubyrules (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow. You guys look great! I love Scooty. He looks so much more professional than those other horses and ponies. haha. And good job in dressage!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Scooty looks AMAZING.
Keep it up!
:]


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

You guys look so good, Steph! The entire time I was like I WANT TO SKIP AHEAD TO THE END TO SEE HOW SHE PLACED! But I managed to wait  

Congratulations! It sounds like once Scooty stays consistent through his test, you'll be unbeatable!


----------



## JumperDreams94 (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats Steph!! You guys both look awesome!! Plus I think Scooty looks like tons of fun to ride.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics! Congrats on your finish!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Congrats!!  You guys look great, make a nice team. Beautiful horse!


----------



## RelentlessDream (Jul 29, 2008)

thanks you all. it was so much fun.


haha yes Scooty is a blast to ride...when hes not trying to rear or not bucking. lol. but other than that hes great. =]

but i'm so proud of him.....the video is coming soon. its loading on youtube right now.


----------



## RelentlessDream (Jul 29, 2008)

ok. here the link to my video. its the last video i posted.  

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=133507#133507


----------

